# Frog Puke



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Second time this guy has done this and he's the only frog I have that's ever done it. It happens to be one of my WC with chytrid atm but I don't think chytrid is why he's doing this as he's not showing chytrid symptoms. Just remove chytrid from your minds and realize the frog might be all sorts of sickness. 

Anyone know what it might be or what might be causing it?

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3144/2841575246_fd2a063c16_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3176/2841576422_2d09979062_b.jpg

-Nish


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

nish...could it be due to some parasites perhaps. don't know if i can remember if you fecaled them yet? i'm thinking it could be a range of things....even a virus perhaps? kristy


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

sure its not off color shite?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Not unless he just decided to go from completely normal (yesterday and forever before) to that overnight. It's possible, though.

-Nish


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

vomitting can be from a range of things. I think contacting dr.frye about it is best nish. virus perhaps..parasite issue? i dunno. i know when i get a virus i feel the same way! but darts are obviously different and more susceptible. any change in diet perhaps? kristy


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, not sure but I don't think it's the end of the world. I checked it out under the scope and it looked like mashed up ff media (digested stuff) but no ff parts which is weird. Definitely not like the last bit of fecal material it left (large normal dark). Also had some gelatinous goop around it. Whichever end it came out of, it wasn't normal but I'll keep watching him to see what happens.

You know I was just thinking he might have eaten his shed and being that I'm treating him for chytrid he puked it up. I think this is likely what it might be due to the color and ammt of it.

-Nish


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

nish07 said:


> Yeah, not sure but I don't think it's the end of the world. I checked it out under the scope and it looked like mashed up ff media (digested stuff) but no ff parts which is weird. Definitely not like the last bit of fecal material it left (large normal dark). Also had some gelatinous goop around it. Whichever end it came out of, it wasn't normal but I'll keep watching him to see what happens.
> 
> You know I was just thinking he might have eaten his shed and being that I'm treating him for chytrid he puked it up. I think this is likely what it might be due to the color and ammt of it.
> 
> -Nish


now that could very well be what happened. kristy


----------

